# Natural Danish Oil or Teak Oil - Walnut/Ash Lane Acclaim



## Narchibald (Mar 12, 2018)

I am restoring a vintage lane Acclaim coffee table and need some help with proper finish. I want a strong contrast between the Walnut and Ash. I saw a beautiful piece online and the seller told me he used teak oil. I was also considering natural Danish Oil. Any thoughts or suggestions. Here is the table after sanding.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't use Photobucket. NO one will see the mage unless they pay a ransom. Just embed the image in your post by clicking the "img" button at the top of the box you type in and then select the image from where it is stored on your computer.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Narchibald, I've used Watco's Danish Oil Natural for my Walnut projects and have been very happy with the results. The natural will give you lots of contrast but the also have a walnut and dark walnut DO.

I would also test on the underneath side before I put anything on the top.

EDIT: Just saw the picture of you table. No way I would put dark walnut DO on that. Go with the natural. I used natural DO on my workbench made with maple and cherry. While it "yellowed/darkened" the maple a bit, I think there is plenty of contrast.

I've used their Teak Oil on Mahogany with mixed results but not on walnut. Two times it produced really nice results and once it flopped.

Do have you have any DO you can try on the walnut? Are you going to just use DO or are you going to final coat with something else? That will change how the oil looks as well.


----------



## Narchibald (Mar 12, 2018)

CL810. I was leaning towards the Natural Danish Oil so that's good to know. I was just planning on 3 coats of oil then Howard's Feed and Wax. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I doubt you will need 3 coats. I've never used more than two and the difference between one and two coats is sometimes negligible. Apply liberally and let the first coat soak for around 30 minutes, wipe off and apply the second coat for 10-15 minutes. If after you apply the first coat if some areas really soak up the oil to the point of it looking dry, you might want to add some to that area.

I've never used Howard's Feed and Wax, can't help you there. Any way you decide to go, TEST on the underneath side first!!


----------



## SHWZ (Jul 1, 2021)

So what did you decide on? Can you post photos of your results?


----------

